# Huge network slowdown & 900 ping in games.



## RobX (Nov 5, 2012)

I seem to have fixed this problem but I'm wondering why it is occurring in the first place. My cable modem, router, switch, Tivo Premier, and Tivo Stream are all 10 feet from each other all hard wired gigabit ethernet 10/100/1000. If I'm playing an online game such as Battlefield 3, and I load up the Tivo app on my iPad2..before I even do anything in the app, while it says connecting to [tivo name] my whole network takes a dump. The game I'm playing in lags horribly and my ping shoots to 900. speedtest.net gives me high latency and 5Mb down speeds when it was just super low latency and 60Mb even while playing my game. This continues to happen even after I force close the app on my iPad and shut off the iPad entirely. Sometimes it even requires a power cycle of router/switch/stream to fix. I could be wrong but I'm thinking it's possible a Tivo Stream problem..the reason I'm guessing this is because my Premier is connected directly to the router and the Stream is connected to the switch, as soon as I moved the Stream directly into the router the problem instantly went away and I can stream all day long with no slowdowns on my network.

Router is Apple Airport extreme, newest model, using wireless N 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz.
Switch is TRENDnet TEG-S80G Unmanaged 10/100/1000Mbps 8-Port Gigabit GREENnet Switch
iPad 2 was tested using the 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz with same result.
My PC is wireless also tested with 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz.

I suppose it could also be a Premier (or even router/switch) problem but I'm not sure. And I must add, while my network/internet/game speeds take a huge dump using the Stream on switch and Premier on router setup, the Stream is still pushing perfectly smooth video to my iPad. While I have fixed this problem I am posting this to let anyone with a similar setup and problem know how I remedied it as well as see if anyone has any input as to why this is happening.


----------

